# OTC Meds



## barbd16 (Feb 4, 2004)

Has anyone used imodium on a long term basis to control diarrhea symptoms? It has proven to be extremely helpful in controlling my problem, but whenever I try to wean myself off, the symptoms return.I just wonder if I am risking other problems!


----------



## Della-Rae (Feb 9, 2004)

my doctor advised me not to take imodium to control my sypmtoms because with regular use it becomes somewhat addictive and your bowel stops functioning normally ( not that it was in the first place if you were taking it )with out it, at least thats what my doctor told me


----------

